#  Chat Ecke >   Neu: Videoanleitungen für Patientenfragen.net >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Da die Benutzung eines Forums nicht für jeden ein Kinderspiel ist, 
habe ich einige Videoanleitungen zur Benutzung von Patientenfragen.net erstellt. 
Mit der Zeit werde ich nach und nach weitere Anleitungen erstellen, 
die die grundlegenden Funktionen von Patientenfragen.net erklären. 
Folgende Videoanleitungen könnt Ihr Euch bereits anschauen:   *Die Registrierung**Wie erstelle ich ein neues Thema bzw. wie stelle ich eine Frage?**Wie lade ich ein Benutzerfoto hoch?**Wie verwende ich die Kontakt- und Freundesliste?**Wie zitiere ich einen oder mehrere Beiträge?**Wie funktioniert das Abonnieren von Beiträgen?*  Ihr findet die Videoanleitungen hier 
 Gerne könnt ihr in diesem Thema Vorschläge für weitere Videoanleitungen machen.
Auch Feedback zu den vorhandenen Anleitungen ist natürlich gerne gesehen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Tess

Hallo Michael 
Klasse Idee, habe mich zum Anfang auch sehr schwer getan. Kann ja nur nützlich für uns sein. 
Anleitung finde ich sehr ausführlich, aber leider habe ich kaum was verstanden obwohl ich meinen Lautsprecher auf volle Lautstärke hatte. Oder hab ich was verkehrt gemacht? 
LG
Vera

----------


## StarBuG

Vielleicht liegt es an deinen Lautstärkeeinstellungen von Windows das du nichts hörst. 
Oder klick mal auf den Lautsprecher unter dem Video und schau, ob der Regler ganz oben ist. 
Die Lautstärke ist bei mir kein Problem. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Michael,
wirklich eine tolle Idee! Ab und zu tu ich mich auch schwer, da finde ich sicher die eine oder andere Hilfe.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Du hast eine sehr angenehme Stimme!

----------


## StarBuG

Danke  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich habe gerade eine weitere Videoanleitung hochgeladen. 
In der neuesten Videoanleitung geht es um das Abonnieren von Beiträgen. 
Ihr findet die Videoanleitung hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/video...tml#abonnieren 
Viel Spaß 
Michael

----------


## Tess

Hallo Micha
Hab den Fehler gefunden, lag bei Windows. Nun verstehe ich auch was.
Schönes We wünsche ich aus Berlin
LG
Vera

----------


## Tess

Hallo Michael 
Habe gerade das Problem wenn ich ins Kontrollzentrum möchte erscheint SCHWERER FEHLER.
Arbeitet Ihr daran?
LG
Tess

----------


## StarBuG

Besteht das Problem noch immer?

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert. Bei mir erscheint der schwere Fehler auch und ich werde in den offline-modus geschossen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hmmm eben hatte ich das Problem auch, aber jetzt geht es wieder. 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

----------


## Tess

Hallo Michael
Wie erstelle ich ein Album? Wollte mal in meinem Profil ein paar Bilder ins Album stellen. Geht das überhaupt? 
LG
Tess

----------


## StarBuG

Doch das sollte gehen. 
Kann ich gerne auch eine Anleitung zu machen  :Zwinker:  
Ich werde alle Videoanleitungen auch noch einmal überarbeiten
und die Lautstärke erhöhen. Irgendwie scheinen die alle
zu leise gerade zu sein.  :Grin:

----------


## Tess

Hallo Micha 
Danke, dann werde ich mal abwarten. Bei der Lautstärke dachte ich zuerst  es liegt an meinen Ohren, aber wie ich lese geht es nicht nur mir so. 
Liebe Grüße
Tess

----------


## StarBuG

Einige Videos habe ich schon erneuert, z.B. das Registrierungsvideo. 
Schau doch mal bitte ob die Lautstärke jetzt besser ist und sag mir bitte Bescheid.

----------


## Tess

Hört sich gleich viel besser an, die Lautstärke ist gut.
Super gemacht, DANKE

----------


## StarBuG

Kein Problem  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

So ab jetzt ist die Lautstärke bei allen Videos korrigiert. 
Viel Spaß  :Zwinker:

----------


## renate30435

Danke, Michael, für Deinen Willkommensgruß und den Hinweis auf die Video-Anleitungen. Da ich auf der Vorstellungsseite
überhaupt keine Stelle gefunden habe, auf der ich mich den Forumsmitgliedern etwas detaillierter vorstellen Konnte, scheint
dieser Punkt ein Ansatz für eine eventuelle Erweiterung der Anleitungen zu sein, oder war ich nur zu blöd, um das zu finden??
Nichts für ungut, falls es wirklich an mir lag, bitte ich Dich, es mir offen zu sagen.
Danke und auf ein gutes Zusammenfinden!
LG Renate

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst im Forum Vorstellungen oben links auf "Neues Thema" klicken und dich dort vorstellen. 
Genau so funktioniert auch das Stellen einer Frage. 
Dazu habe ich bereits eine Videoanleitung erstellt, die findest du hier:  Wie erstelle ich ein neues Thema bzw. wie stelle ich eine Frage? 
Falls du noch weitere Schwierigkeiten hast, meld dich einfach noch einmal bei mir  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------

